# HowMany Fog Machines You Guy Got?



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

How many FOG MACHINES YOU GOT

I have 3 but only 2 are working right now and both are used for fog chillers I need the fog low for the effect of my moving objects through the fog like my R/C Car with a human head on it :voorhees: :voorhees: I am buying 3 more


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I have one. I bought it a few years back the front of it is a skull with lit red eyes and the fog come out og his mouth. Glad I got it when I did cause I havnt seen the same machine since that year.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

A "How many fog machines poll"???!!! You are one serious horror-loving dude! That's like making a poll of "How many horror movies do you own - round up to the nearest hundred thousand". 

Excellent!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

So do you have any?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

If you count my breath when it's cold out, then I have one! But seriously. I would love to be a yard haunter if I didn't live in an apartment in Palm Beach, FL. I only wish I had twenty or so acres in beautiful New England. Lucky!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea I LOVE IT, One thing you need and one thing only "CHAINSAW" I have been working on a trail for a year now and i have only gotten 7 acres in  Cutting down tress is so hard to move so I try to make them fall in pile


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I own three at the moment. There's another prop or two on the backburner that could use their own (such as the "Well to Hell"), so that could change whenever I decide to build it.

As for chainsaws... I tend to think of them as a cop-out scare. It's more challenging to try and get 'em without one.

When I finally decide to do a backyard walkthrough, I plan on using a chainsaw as a fake-out for another scare. I figure, it's so commonly used, if the patrons hear the sound of one idling away in the shed, they'll be "getting ready for it" and won't notice the scarecrow in the garden coming to life and chasing them until it's too late.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea the Scarecrow Costume you have is really sweet and would be awesome to scare people with. Heres an idea dress up in the scarecrow costume and site down in a chair with the container of candy on your lap. Put a take one only please near you, and when people reach in to take alot scare them silly.  '


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie what are the brand of fog machines you have. I am getting rid of two of my old ones (donating to the Band) and getting new ones.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The two small ones I own are the cheap-o brand that Wal Mart sells, and the 1000 watt one that fogs the cemetery is a Fog Commander made by Lite f/x. They aren't top-of-the-line or anything, but they're sufficient for use once a year.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

VtheVamp said:


> I have one. I bought it a few years back the front of it is a skull with lit red eyes and the fog come out og his mouth. Glad I got it when I did cause I havnt seen the same machine since that year.


MAN! Another thing that I friggin lost due to Hurricane WIlma! My fogger was in the shed (I had it there for year round use when hanging out on the porch) That sucks! Now I gotta look for one this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't realize this was an old poll and voted.
I guess it doesn't count since I sell them

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

No worries, participate in as many old polls as possible! Only the time-sensitive ones are the ones that would cause a problem, and they're all closed anyway so it matters not.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I too have a LiteFX Fog Commander plus another LiteFX and two Gemmys. No failures yet but they're used only on Halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

V the Vamp......Party City sells the skull foggers. They have a large pile of them leftover still on the shelves at the store by me. I keep stopping by waiting for them to put the foggers on sale, lol.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Vlad said:


> V the Vamp......Party City sells the skull foggers. They have a large pile of them leftover still on the shelves at the store by me. I keep stopping by waiting for them to put the foggers on sale, lol.


cool! are they the plain black ones or are they different? I have a few party citys by me so I will look into it. THanks ((hugs))

this is kinda what mine looked like with red glowing eyes


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I voted 2... I *had* 2, but since one was lacking a timer control, I gave it away, and will probably replace it this year or next.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I only have one lowly little fog machine...I don't have a huge area where I need/want fog, so it works for me. I am having hubby help me build a fog chiller this year though.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

V the Vamp, I'm so sorry, I never saw your question regarding the skull foggers. I never opened the box, but that looks exactly like the pic on it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have 2 cheapo walmart foggers. 1 works and the one that doesnt gets returned when I buy a new one next year. take the good one out of the box and drop the broken one back in... dooodeeedoo, "I'd like to return this please, it no workie" signed Ed Grimley.... is this dishonest?:ninja:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If the fogger didn't work when you first got the thing I can't see any problem.But if you broke it trying to use it, well then that's another matter. But it's just wally world, who cares. It's your karma.
By the way I used an eight foot piece of 8" stove pipe with ice inside for a chiller and it did't work out to bad. easy, no building.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Just one Lite F/X fogger so far. I've used it for about 4 -5 years and it still works great. I wanted to get a Fogstorm 1200HD for the graveyard expansion, but I gotta wait until the prices come down a bit. I am planning to build a new chiller using Deathlord's design.


----------

